# How SMS over internet works? how to setup one by ourself ?



## manihk (Jun 13, 2008)

Dear e-tech community,

How to send SMS via internet ? what is the technology behind them ? could some expert in this field explain it ? There have been numerous websites such as smscountry.com and many others have started Adservice through SMS. They allow any internet user to send free sms to any mobile in India through their service. So technically what really happens when I type a sms in those websites and press the button “SEND” . how that message is sent to my recipient for free irrespective of the network service that he uses. ?


----------



## A-H (Apr 17, 2008)

He probably has a program that he has purchased some kind of licence for. There are companys that offer this service.


----------

